# Dita Von Teese & Eve on Tyra tomorrow!



## nessa25 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just saw a preview for tomorrow's Tyra show. Dita Von Teese & Eve will be on. Yay, i love Dita!!! she's so Beautiful!! cant wait, lol! = )    Im not too sure what the show is about, but it got my attention. Just thought i would share ; )


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 19, 2008)

I love Dita too! I expect there'll be stuff about Viva Glam too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Too bad i can't watch in the UK.


----------

